# how much to feed a leopard gecko



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

i fed my leo last night i give him 6 locust but about a few hours later he regurjitated or through up locust guts is this normal,do u think i give him to many.he is 4" long just a baby i think.can anyone give me any advice on what and how much i should be giving him i was thinking 3 locusts and 3 mealworms but i didnt have any mealworms so give him more locusts.any help would be great


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Regurgitation is not normal.
I suspect he wouldn't eat so much it made him sick.
Is it possible the locusts are too big for him? What size are they? 
And how are your temps in the viv?
Do his poohs look normal? If he has wet, runny or unusually smelly poohs teamed with regurgitation I would get him to a vet.
But on the other hand if the prey item was too large it might explain it, or if your temps are too low he may not have been able to digest it.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

as said ~ would check that the viv temps are ok (88*F-90*F at the hot end) also if his poo is normal and that the livefood is the correct size .... mine at that size would be eating 10+ size three crix/small hoppers every night plus had access to fresh mealies every day


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

i have just got him so he is a little shy and stressed at moment i got him sunday i dont know if he has been to the toilet yet is that normal?i havent seen anythiny cause i havent wanted to bother him the locusts were small from pet shop but a couple of then were quite big when i think about it.he hasnt moved out of his hot hide yet the temps under the hide range from 28c-31c


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

It could just be a combination of stress of the move and slightly too big prey.
At the moment I would keep an eye on him. He'll be hiding cos he's in a big new place. Have a look to see if he has pooped, if not keep an eye out.
I'd say if he regurg's again it's worth taking him to the vet just to be on the safe side.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

i woukd just keep an eye on him may be nothing to worry about let him digest what he kept down and see what happens next time.
make sure locust are small enough though 
monitor his poo when he has been 
as long as its not runny and he doesnt regurge next time should be fine.
just keep monitioring him.
and if it keeps happening trip to vets would be advised
hope little fella is ok.
i know your temps are right and that from previous posts keep is updated


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

is it normal for them not to poo in a while?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well it's only been two days since you've had him. He may not have been fed on Sunday, then you fed him last night, so I would expect some poop today. Of course since he regurg'ed he may not. Don't worry about a couple of days. Watch him for the rest of the week. If he doesn't poop or he regurg's again get him down to the vet for a check up, try not to worry too much.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

may be due to settling in maybe that he hasnt eat a lot recently keep an eye out im sure he will poo soon.
mine normally go once a night always in same place


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

ok thats champion cheers for the advice i will keep u posted and let u know how he gets on


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Great 
Good luck with the wee guy.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

dont worry too much at the moment... it took 3-4 weeks for my new leo to start eating now there's no stopping him haha


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

cheers guys


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

the general rule of thumb is nothing bigger than the width between his eyes, so that should help on the size front. and i give my girls a few large crickets a day, but they are grown up now and dont eat like they used to when they were babies. and i also have a little dish of morios in there all the time which they sometimes pick at. im sure the little guy will be ok, sounds like he is just settling down maybe, but as everyone else has said just keep an eye on him, and check his poos arent runny and he doesnt regurgitate and more, oh and make sure he has got fresh clean water too so he can have a drink if he is dehydrated.


----------



## daniel11 (Nov 14, 2009)

*?*

yes you did feed him to much i feed mine 2 and 2 mealworms.
and as it gets bigger ill fed him another.
well i think its a he lol its a baby:lol2:


----------

